
Show HN: Humans of Mechanical Turk - cooop
http://twitter.com/humansofmt
======
softdev12
At first, I didn't understand what this was from the twitter page. [Note: I've
used Mechanical Turk before and thought it was an odd experience.] Then I went
to the tumblr and it explained it as "These are the Humans of Mechanical Turk,
one story at a time." So I got it.

The few people who've put up stories seem to be all in the U.S. I always
assumed that the tiny payments for HITs would encourage people from lower wage
countries to be the majority of turkers. Interesting to see. Good job.

